# Interfaz gráfica

## Fubu

Hola quisiera saber si alguien me podria decir donde puedo encontrar la documentacion para instalar una interfaz grafica para gentoo y ya no trabajar en modo texto gracias

----------

## sirope

Ahh eso es fácil.. mira en esta página está bien documentado.

Nadie se pierde... Suerte!! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebastian_83

Si hay algo que tiene de bueno gentoo, aparte de todo!!! es la documentacion, hay de sobra y de excelente calidad.

Lo mejor es que sigas una guia, algo asi al paso seria, con tus USE bien configuradas en el /etc/make.conf haces

# emerge xorg-server

# emerge gnome-light

Asi lo dejo yo, podes ponerle gnome complete, fijate que version te viene mejor.

Saludos.

----------

## kropotkin

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

 :Shocked: 

----------

